# How do you use Blue Magic Coconut Oil Hair Conditioner?



## myxdchiick (Dec 25, 2008)

I received it as one of my items from my secret Santa. I'm stuck with this jar and don't know what to do with it or how to use it. Is this considered grease? Help! Please tell me where you can get coconut oil solid form that is used for hair to seal it.


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 25, 2008)

Blue Magic? Was that a gag gift? LOL


----------



## SVT (Dec 25, 2008)

myxdchiick said:


> I received it as one of my items from my secret Santa. I'm stuck with this jar and don't know what to do with it or how to use it. Is this considered grease? Help! Please tell me where you can get coconut oil solid form that is used for hair to seal it.



I buy my coconut oil from Whole Foods grocer.


----------



## grownupnai (Dec 25, 2008)

Blue magic is str8 up petroleum with a bit of coconut. You can also go to an indian or pakistani grocer, whole foods or any other health food market and get 100% food grade coconut oil. This is kind lhcf'ers are using in their hair.


----------



## blue_flower (Dec 25, 2008)

Blue Magic with Coconut Oil is just plain ol' hair grease. If you want real coconut oil, just go to Whole Foods.


----------



## dcprdiva (Dec 25, 2008)

I get Coconut Oil from the Farmers Market.  It is usually solid - but it changes with the temperature.

Girl - Blue Magic is nothing but glorified vaseline - I used to think it  was the BOMB back in the day (circa Middle School!!!) but now I know betta!  I never even heard of this stuff you got - but I'm sure the ladies are right!!! Blue Magic is just trying to be relevant since everyone is either putting Olive or Coconut Oil in everything lol lol lol


----------



## myxdchiick (Dec 25, 2008)

I KNEW IT!! In that case it looks like I won't be using it because my fair does not do well with grease. It makes it VERY weighed down. It's funny that I didn't get the right one because I specifically put whole foods market or other health food store.... Sigh* oh well...bf offered to take it. So its going somewhere. Thanks everyone for the help! Merry ChristmAs!!!!!


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 25, 2008)

You got it from a secret LHCF santa or IRL? 

Cause we should know better than to give you that.


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 25, 2008)

SVT said:


> I buy my coconut oil from Whole Foods grocer.


 
 Either there or the Indian Store.

P.S.  Don't put that ish in your hair .  Use the good stuff (natural oils/butters).  I would only use it to base my edges and scalp for relaxing.


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty (Dec 25, 2008)

I actually use it to seal my daughters hair sometimes and my own, also it works well on her scalp after I have applied the spray bottle to it, to seal her scalp as well. Her scalp needs ALOT of moisture and attention, and the more it can retain the better, but thats not for everyone.
I also use it like regular vaseline/lotion, I used to even use it when I changed diapers!


----------



## Kneechay (Dec 25, 2008)

You can use it to grease squeaky metals around the house or door hinges.


----------



## myxdchiick (Dec 25, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> You got it from a secret LHCF santa or IRL?
> 
> Cause we should know better than to give you that.



IRL. I'm realizing now that he did tell me he went to the beauty supply for my gifts(shea butter and "coconut oil".


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Dec 25, 2008)

Its just grease. I use it in my hair in the winter months or when I put in cornrows. But then again my hair and scalp have never suffered from me using mineral oil or petroleum. I grew up using it and up until I started bouncing between natural/texlaxing and relaxing my hair was never shorter than  my shoulder blades


----------



## Twisties (Dec 25, 2008)

y'all stop talking bout my blue magic.

if you choose to use it, just rub a little bit on soaking wet hair and style.  works for me.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 26, 2008)

Baggy with it or something. After you apply your moisturizer seal with it and wash it out at the end of your day or soemthing...lol I think that's what the relaxed ladies are using that vaseline stuff todo.


----------



## titan (Dec 27, 2008)

Nichi said:


> You can use it to grease squeaky metals around the house or door hinges.


 u need to stop


----------



## bee (Dec 27, 2008)

It makes a GREAT after-shower moisturizer for your skin (smells good too!).  I also use it to seal my ends after a wash.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Dec 27, 2008)

I would put it on my ends only.


----------



## Sha76 (Dec 27, 2008)

YOu can use on your ends but avoid the scalp as much as possible


----------



## mrsmeredith (Dec 27, 2008)

Its not the devil, you can still use it.


----------



## tgrowe (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Nichi 

 
_You can use it to grease squeaky metals around the house or door hinges._


titan said:


> u need to stop




I second that.Literally choking with laughter.


----------



## LaReyna756 (Dec 28, 2008)

myxdchiick said:


> I received it as one of my items from my secret Santa. I'm stuck with this jar and don't know what to do with it or how to use it. Is this considered grease? Help! Please tell me where you can get coconut oil solid form that is used for hair to seal it.


 
, It's grease.  I have a jar too, and the only thing I would use it for was for basing my scalp before a relaxer.  But like me, I see that you are transitioning, so we will have to find something else to do with our Blue Magic.


----------



## tgrowe (Dec 28, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Blue Magic? Was that a gag gift? LOL


 Girl you are so bold and true to it. I'm going to put you across my lap and 
whip ya.


----------



## mommy2kaela (Dec 28, 2008)

sometimes I flat iron my hair with it lol, or use it to seal.  when its cold and dry I use it on my scalp once or twice a month.  But during the summer my haor is oily enough on its own.  But if u don't like petroleum I don't know what u can use it for mayve like vaseline or something.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's how I'd use it... it's not the devil, it's great for winter hair care IF you use it properly:

1. Deep condition
2. Massage Kenra MC into your hair as though it were a leave in
3. Seal with your Blue Magic.
4. (optional) baggy under a wig. 

This keeps your hair moisturized when the dry air is trying to suck ALLLL the moisture out of it.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Jan 27, 2009)

It's pretty much a grease like everyone has been saying. I actually have some at home though. I like the smell and it works alright on my hair as long as I use it sparingly plus its not so bad to soften up really dry skin...but you would be a lot better off with the real deal. I suggest finding some coconut oil in a natural food store.


----------



## DarknLovely1913 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> Either there or the Indian Store.
> 
> P.S. Don't put that ish in your hair . Use the good stuff (natural oils/butters). I would only use it to base my edges and scalp for relaxing.


 
Thats what I used it for and my scalp didn't burn for once in a long time.


----------

